# Can I fix my ripped steering wheel? Black crap!!



## maroonsentra (Mar 3, 2007)

The owner before me put some kind of cover of my steering wheel and when I took it off, some of the steering wheel went with it. When I drive I get black crap all over my hands. Is there a fix for this other than replacing the wheel?

Jason


----------



## maroonsentra (Mar 3, 2007)

bump. anyone have an idea?


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

get a leather SE-R wheel, wrecker ?


----------



## maroonsentra (Mar 3, 2007)

IanH said:


> get a leather SE-R wheel, wrecker ?


where? how much? Pictures? What do you mean by wrecker?


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

ok will take a picture tomorrow....

1997
Steering Wheel
Nissan 200SX	SE-R,5 Sp,T/C/D/K/AIR BAG,BOTH DASH,	A	780477	$25	Chapman Enterprises, Inc. USA-TN(Knoxville) E-mail 1-865-573-2416 / 1-800-573-2416	758


----------



## maroonsentra (Mar 3, 2007)

IanH said:


> ok will take a picture tomorrow....
> 
> 1997
> Steering Wheel
> Nissan 200SX	SE-R,5 Sp,T/C/D/K/AIR BAG,BOTH DASH,	A	780477	$25	Chapman Enterprises, Inc. USA-TN(Knoxville) E-mail 1-865-573-2416 / 1-800-573-2416	758


you're the man!


----------



## sinning (Mar 28, 2008)

GET A NEW STEERING WHEEL!!!!!!!!!! it doesnt have to be expensive im sure you can find a decent looking one for a fair price somewhere


----------



## maroonsentra (Mar 3, 2007)

sinning said:


> GET A NEW STEERING WHEEL!!!!!!!!!! it doesnt have to be expensive im sure you can find a decent looking one for a fair price somewhere


It's not that bad, unless I got it for $10


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Ok sorry for the delay here are the pic from the 200Sx SE-R 1997 steering wheel


----------



## maroonsentra (Mar 3, 2007)

IanH said:


> Ok sorry for the delay here are the pic from the 200Sx SE-R 1997 steering wheel


Looks cool. I guess they all get worn over time. There isn't a way to repair the damage?


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

I don't think its ever been cleaned or given any leather polish. Will do that and see how it comes up, the white mark is not through the leather, it may just polish in.


----------



## akexnads (Oct 14, 2007)

Electrical tape will work for me, but hey I had to save money for the turbo kit somewhere.


----------



## maroonsentra (Mar 3, 2007)

IanH said:


> I don't think its ever been cleaned or given any leather polish. Will do that and see how it comes up, the white mark is not through the leather, it may just polish in.


Mine is way worse. I'll have to get you some pictures.

Jason


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Well this is leather and in good condition, the white line in the photo is not there on the wheel, its some kind of light reflection,i only took it to show the stitching.
But the wheel is dirty and needs cleaning and conditioning.
I think if you are buying a used wheel this SE-R one is better than the GXE one I had in my Sentra.


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

I have a se-r steering wheel in great shape i could sell, if anyone is intrested PM me. I have 31, 100% transactions on sr20forum.


----------



## maroonsentra (Mar 3, 2007)

2dr_Sentra said:


> I have a se-r steering wheel in great shape i could sell, if anyone is intrested PM me. I have 31, 100% transactions on sr20forum.


cool. I'll give you $10


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

maroonsentra said:


> cool. I'll give you $10


it would cost more than 10 bucks just to ship it.

10 bucks come and pick it up


----------



## maroonsentra (Mar 3, 2007)

2dr_Sentra said:


> I have a se-r steering wheel in great shape i could sell, if anyone is intrested PM me. I have 31, 100% transactions on sr20forum.


still have this? Can we do a ebay auction and pay by paypal?

Jason

What years of the se-r fit my 99 sentra?


----------

